

Interesting New Tech Startup of 2009 - wave
http://dashes.com/anil/2009/08/the-most-interesting-new-tech-startup-of-2009.html

======
forsaken
Since contests are so in vogue this year. Let's have a contest for people
using public data APIs to find the biggest discrepancies in spending for
different departments, etc.

Giving people data and a little bit of motivation will really show what can be
done with this stuff.

~~~
shimon
Do you mean <http://www.sunlightlabs.com/contests/appsforamerica2/> ?

------
byrneseyeview
_Recovery.gov, perhaps one of the best-known of the new sites, offering up
details of how resources from the Recovery Act are being allocated._

Recovery.gov is know for costing $18 million for something that could be
mimicked with a Wordpress theme and a flash slideshow.

Although I do find them interesting because they apparently have a pagerank of
10, higher than that of Congress, the Senate, the President, Yahoo, MSN, or
iGoogle, and tied with Google itself.

~~~
chaosmachine
Interesting side note: Recovery.gov runs on Drupal.

------
ujjwalg
This is a very good start IMO. I think they should try to monetize these
websites and run like a corporation and then lower the taxes side-by-side. I
dont see a reason why they should not. People will be paying money from all
around the world and we (US tax payers) will be saving money. :)

